# Sorry - this is probably a common question but - HOW DO YOU LOCK A RECUMBENT?



## Sheffield_Tiger (9 Jul 2011)

I can almost hear groans of "oh not another 'bent noob asking this old silly question"
I know some 'bents do have frames you can lock, frames with a triangle of sorts, but many don't.

How does one go about securing something like this for instance?

To me, that would seem to be one major stumbling block of a 'bent - though I've always fancied one I couldn't see me spending 'bent money for something that I had to trust a cable through the spokes with when I need to leave it anywhere


----------



## Night Train (9 Jul 2011)

I think I would make sure the seat bolts are security bolts and then feed a cable through both wheels and under the seat. I'd probably wrap the cable tight to the frame under the seat and maybe also find a U lock that was small and tight to the frame tube.

However, being me I would weld a loop to the frame for locking up.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jul 2011)

I remember one trike rider (think it was tigerbiten) locking his bike to a road grate. I think you could probably do that here over the frame between the bars and the saddle.


----------



## GrasB (10 Jul 2011)

D-lock around the steerer area then a cable lock or chain for the wheels. Sure you'll be able to get the d-lock off if you remove the forks & boom but you'll have to cut/remove the gear & brake cables all of which will be a lot of work for someone trying to steel the bike.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jul 2011)

I use locking wheel skewers to protect the wheels, I have a triangulated frame so locking the bike in general is not an issue, for the pictured bike I would pass the d-lock around the frame between the seat and the shock then to something solid like a sheffield stand.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jul 2011)

Wot CT sez. Or the D-lock between the seat and forks and around something solid.


----------



## GrasB (10 Jul 2011)

I'd lock the bike up with a D-lock where the red line is:



It makes attacking the lock much harder than between the seat & rear wheel.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jul 2011)

I also use the shorter d-locks 210mm rather than the usual 280mm, means that there is less space to get a bottle jack in.


----------



## henshaw11 (10 Jul 2011)

D lock between the seat and headtube (speedmachine) - finding a suitable post to lock to can occasionally be a problem. If only there for a short time or somewhere that's relatively safe or in (public) view (eg back of the local pub) then u-lock around the boom, would still take some hassle to remove.

If I'm anywhere where it's out of sight for long, cable extension from the u-lock through both wheels.

At a pinch for a short period, u-lock through the swingarm triangulation to nearby post etc.


----------



## GrasB (10 Jul 2011)

Catrike UK said:


> I also use the shorter d-locks 210mm rather than the usual 280mm, means that there is less space to get a bottle jack in.


This is reason to lock around that area is that you can use a shorter shackle as the seat doesn't need to rest rest against what you're locking the bike to. This is more of a problem if you've for metal railings to park the bike against rather than a Sheffield stand.


----------



## starhawk (31 Jul 2011)

I use a D-lock to secure the backwheel to the frame then a long cable through the front wheels and the seat anchoring it to something solid.


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Jan 2012)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> I can almost hear groans of "oh not another 'bent noob asking this old silly question"
> I know some 'bents do have frames you can lock, frames with a triangle of sorts, but many don't.


 
I'd noticed whilst researching bents there was a security issue and I was just about to ask this in a post, but after doing a forum search....hey presto, it's been asked already. Good tips above. I already have a good quality chain/lock for the Road bike, but I think I'll invest in a u-lock after reading the posts above.


----------



## byegad (4 Jan 2012)

Like any bike if someone wants your ride enough they'll be able to defeat any lock. BUT a 'bent is not something you can sell down the pub. So that makes them more secure as they can be virtually unsellable. Anyone asking me about my trike gets the same answer, there's only one like this in the country. Factually correct, as no one will have the accessories or hidden ID that I've fitted, the answer is designed to make a potential thief think about disposal.


----------



## Riding in Circles (4 Jan 2012)

Two wheelers are especially secure because they cannot be ridden easily by a non bent rider.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2012)

I wouldn't bother no one going to pinch that


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jan 2012)

I use a combination of locks depending on the machine.

One useful weapon is the Masterlock Street Cuff







THe cuff is just the right size for a 50 mm tube, and the options are up to you.

Putting a trike with a post in the crux of the triange, put one cuff on the crosspiece and one on the boom and it will be secure. Alternatively, one on the boom and on to a post will also function.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2012)

Unless you have Catbike which does have a rear triangle...


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Unless you have Catbike which does have a rear triangle...


 
As does the catrike, problem solved :-)


----------



## Tigerbiten (4 Jan 2012)

A 4' cable through a front wheel, normally the right one, then both ends padlocked to the chainguard. If I can get a post in there I will.
Or loop the cable around a post infront of the trike and padlock it to the chainguard. Thats handy in a carpark when I'm useing a car space.
Even if they just cut the cable, the padlock on the chainguard makes it very difficalt to pedal.

A short D lock through the back frame and back wheel. It's just possible to put a post from a sheffield stand in the lock.
My new ICE trike has a nice rear triangle to put the lock through.


A second cable lock through the tailers handle and back wheel. Again if it possible to add a post or tree in this lock I will.
Also having the trailer on means its at least a two person job to just pick it up and walk off with it.

I can also lock both front and back brakes which makes it impossible to push unless you know how to unlock the brakes.


----------



## BenM (4 Jan 2012)

I put a U lock round the shock and through the rear wheel - a cosy fit and hard to defeat with a jack without mangling rear wheel, frame or seat. If anywhere other than work I loop a cable through the front wheel. I also take the seat pad with me.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jan 2012)

Having tried a few 'bent bikes, I reckon that if a first time rider nicks one and tries to ride off, they'll fall off. In which case you can jump up and down on them till the police turn up 
I tried Bottlemasher's one once, and I still quake in terror at the memory...


----------

